
Why should I have written ZeroMQ in C, not C++ (part II) - pcr910303
http://250bpm.com/blog:8
======
pcr910303
This is a follow up post from this post[0], which was on the front page[1] a
few days ago.

This article has some interesting discussions about the difference between C
and C++ programmers - especially about the object-oriented data structures and
encapsulation.

[0]: [http://250bpm.com/blog:4](http://250bpm.com/blog:4)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22932837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22932837)

